# Rancilio Silvia V3 / RR45 to..



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought if I was going to upgrade I would do it properly, following a quick conversation in the Rocket forum (originally interested in the R58 or Giotto with Compak K3) I ended up opting for the Quick mill Verona and (following looking at a grinder thread) the Eureka 75E.

Here they are in their temporary resting place, apologies for the quality of the photo but the phone basically sucks.

Taste wise not a million miles away from the Silvia but by god is it more convenient to create, I wish I made the swap ages ago.









Interestingly enough, the PID is different on this model compared to other QM Veronas I've seen on the forum, Claudette from BB mentioned that they have new firmware changes including faster response time to temperature balancing once hot water has been drained (or something like that).


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Regarding the convenience, would you say that it's grinder related?

Looks awesome!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

spune said:


> Regarding the convenience, would you say that it's grinder related?
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks!

In response to your question the answer is definitely both grinder and machine. On demand grinding makes it so much easier but the ability to switch between brewing and steaming without fiddling with the temperature control is superb. No more dumping water into the boiler to make the next brew after steaming.

It is a big jump but coffee making is now much more easier and because of that I can better fine tune the details without having to take into account (as much) if the process to make the coffee was done right. With the Silvia the process was almost a fine art which could be hit and miss sometimes.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^This.

I went R58/65E and whilst the grinder makes it super easy to dial in and dose consistently with zero fuss, the temp stability, ease of cleaning, and bucket loads of steam on demand makes getting a good shot almost guaranteed (and if not it's down to prep not the machine). I always think it's so ironic that when you're starting out, the kit you're likely to have makes it so hard to get consistent. I remember when I had an MC2 and Classic, thinking "my skills don't warrant serious kit". If I'd have known how much easier it is to make good coffee on posh shiny toys I'd have upgraded earlier.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheers, folks. I have a Silvia at the moment with my SJ you see and of course, suffer from chronic upgraditis!

Happy brewing.


----------

